# We have Salieri to thank for2 of Mozart's great operas



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Can anyone explain the thread title?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bellbottom can, I''m sure.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Salieri turned down the libretto for Cosi because he thought it was frivolous, and was too busy to accept the commission for Clemenza? Something along those lines.


----------

